# Inquiry about Chihiros A 1201



## Skiper (27 Feb 2017)

Hello folks,

I am planning a new tank of 330lt with dimensions of 120x50x55 cm from NA as a high tech fully planted. I considered many light options and I almost ended up with Chihiros 1201 model, based on reviews and opinions here, 2 units of it. My 1st question is, 2 units of this light will be sufficient? too much? too Little?

Second question came after a discussion on a local forum. Is this led unit capable of sending the light with enough RAR deep enough at the bottom of 55cm height tank? Anyone with personal experience?

I would greatly appreciate any suggestion/opinion on that matter.


----------



## Progen (21 Mar 2017)

Pity that nobody answered. I'm looking at the same light myself. Not that I need it but some local dealers at my side are selling them at unbeatable prices. Like almost half of internet prices unbeatable. Probably old stock before my country's currency went south.

Comparing A1201 test results with the figures I've gotten from my capable cheapos as crude benchmarks, the A1201s are more than enough even if you have light demanding carpeting plants. And yes, get two. 

And since you mentioned that you'll be starting your tank from scratch, I'd say that you'll probably not be running the lights at full intensity for a month or two since they're pretty bright.


----------



## Skiper (21 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the answer. I have the same opinions too. I already ordered 2 of them and i am planning to use them at half the power for thr first 6 weeks or so, but will see how it goes.


----------



## MrHidley (23 Mar 2017)

I have one of these on my 250l 4ft and it's done a great job growing Monte-Carlo S.Repens and H.C at the substrate, although growth of the monte carlo where it is shaded by wood is much slower. If i'd have been in a rush i'd have gone with 2 of them.


----------



## Skiper (23 Mar 2017)

I got both of my units today. Sadly no tank yet, just opened the packages to have a loot at the lights. Sturdy and good quality construction. I tried both of them in all steps of their dimmer and I didn't see that flickering on any of the 2 units that many people report occasionally.


----------



## Daveslaney (23 Mar 2017)

Not got one myself,But if where for the cost of these units.
I would get 2 and run 2 at 50%,The light spread should be so much better than 1@100%,
Then if you did want to turn them up you should have enough light to grow anything.


----------



## Skiper (23 Mar 2017)

Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Progen (17 Apr 2017)

They get bloody hot at full intensity though.


----------

